
Salesforce.com launches Mobile Lite for iPhone - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/04/11/salesforcecom-launches-mobile-lite-for-iphone/
======
jpwagner
Ugh, no custom objects!

They're going to have a bunch of their smaller customers using unorthodox/not-
ideal rollouts (like using "Opportunities" or "Leads" for something more
complex with a totally different structure.)

------
brk
FYI, if you ever bothered to submit something from a site other than your own,
or if you participated in discussions, I might actually click one of your
submissions one day.

